# Hmmm...MVC



## spazoid86 (May 23, 2011)

You pull up on the scene of a single-car motor vehicle collision where Emergency Medical Responders (EMRs) are maintain in-line manual spinal stabilization on the 56-year-old driver who was unrestrained when she struck a tree at a high rate of speed. As you approach the vehicle, you note that she appears unresponsive with blood coming from her nose and ears. Which of the following instructions to the EMR’s would be most appropriate?


A.	“ Lets put a cervical collar on her and them move her out of the car onto the ground where we will immobilize her to the long backboard”

B.	“After I do the initial assessment and rapid trauma exam, we will need to get her onto the stretcher for immediate transport”

C.	“Let me conduct the initial assessment, and then we can place a vest-type extraction device on her to get her to the backboard”

D.	“Let me conduct the initial assessment, and place a cervical collar on her, then let’s quickly move her to the long board.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 23, 2011)

spazoid86 said:


> You pull up on the scene of a single-car motor vehicle collision where Emergency Medical Responders (EMRs) are maintain in-line manual spinal stabilization on the 56-year-old driver who was unrestrained when she struck a tree at a high rate of speed. As you approach the vehicle, you note that she appears unresponsive with blood coming from her nose and ears. Which of the following instructions to the EMR’s would be most appropriate?
> 
> 
> A.	“ Lets put a cervical collar on her and them move her out of the car onto the ground where we will immobilize her to the long backboard”
> ...



My vote is either C or D. But on option C a C-collar should still be used. And it depends on the car. If I could get a backboard in no problem then I would go with option D. If I can get a board in there then option C (with a C-collar).


----------



## JPINFV (May 23, 2011)

C or D. Most likely, given the scenario, the option will be D and the rapid trauma exam will have the "rapid" part emphasized.


----------



## Anjel (May 23, 2011)

D. 

Regardless of which board you use. You will need to put a C-Collar on her.


----------



## spazoid86 (May 23, 2011)

Why would you be performing an initial assessment on a PT with blood coming from her ears and nose? I would of thought you get them out of the vehicle and get them on a board, and go because of suspected head injury.


----------



## Tommerag (May 23, 2011)

ABC's

If she is unresponsive, you need to ensure a patent airway. Regardless of the fluids coming from nose and ears.


----------



## fma08 (May 23, 2011)

spazoid86 said:


> Why would you be performing an initial assessment on a PT with blood coming from her ears and nose? I would of thought you get them out of the vehicle and get them on a board, and go because of suspected head injury.



Because we assess patients. That's our job. We're not drivers of meat wagons.


My answer is D.


----------



## Anjel (May 23, 2011)

spazoid86 said:


> Why would you be performing an initial assessment on a PT with blood coming from her ears and nose? I would of thought you get them out of the vehicle and get them on a board, and go because of suspected head injury.



seriously????????????????????

You do an initial assessment on everyone. It takes maybe 10 sec

If you have realized she is unconscious and bleeding from the ears you have already done the initial assessment

1. Chief Complain and Life threats
2. LOC?
3. Airway
4. Breathing
5. Circulation
6. Transport priority.


----------



## spazoid86 (May 23, 2011)

Well then I have defiantly deemed my instructor a moron.

I didn't think it sounded right

Thanks


----------



## mycrofft (May 23, 2011)

*E.*

Eval first. ABC's next. Presuming cervical spinal and maybe lower spinal jury, it's C collar, KED or short board, then long board, which can sometimes be applied while still in the car.


----------



## Frozennoodle (May 23, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> seriously????????????????????
> 
> You do an initial assessment on everyone. It takes maybe 10 sec
> 
> ...



QFT with PUHA; with emphasis on the HA.


----------



## Voodoo1 (May 24, 2011)

spazoid86 said:


> Well then I have defiantly deemed my instructor a moron.
> 
> I didn't think it sounded right
> 
> Thanks



Where did you go to school?


----------

